# Should I get a revision of my midface implants?



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

So I had custom midface and chin implant surgery with Dr. Y back in March. Overall, I'm happy with the results, but I can't help but think that another 2-3 mm on the anterior and lateral portions of the midface implants would have made my face look even more chiseled.

I sent photos to Dr. Y and asked him if he would recommend doing a revision to add maybe 2 more mm to the implants, and he said he wouldn't do it. So I guess if I ever do want a revision, I'll have to go with Eppley or whoever else happens to be the go-to surgeon for male custom facial implants in the future. Otherwise, I might just consider touching up the implants with a small amount of filler after I've fixed everything else (eyes, jaw implant, etc.). But then again, the whole point of getting surgery was to not have to ever worry about paying for filler injections.

I had to work yesterday and took some new photos in the employee locker room/bathroom, which has lighting that seems to really bring out bone structure elements in photographs. I've linked to those photos below:



There's no frauding of any kind in those photos (I.e., no puckering my lips, not dropping my jaw, etc.). I say this because in most of the "before" photos I posted in which people said I didn't look "that bad," I was frauding to make the cheeks look more defined/hollowed-out. If you notice, in the last three photos, the midface definition isn't nearly as noticeable; I included those on purpose to show you just how much of a difference lighting makes in bringing out the structural changes imparted by the implants.

Here are a few other random photos I've taken in different lighting conditions. I specifically took the photos of my reflection in the car window because I think they do a good job of depicting the degree of comprehensive midface augmentation I got from the implants -- not just in the malar area, but under the eyes as well (notice the sharp creases under the eyes, which are created by ridges on the implants). You can also see the squareness of the chin pretty well. Dr. Y said he basically tried to design the implants to create the illusion of my whole midface being more forward-grown, since I have/had (in his words) "midface retraction." However, notice how the results look much more subtle in the last photo, which was included to give you an idea (again) of just how much of a difference the type of lighting makes. I'm clenching my masseters in this photo as well. The next-to-last photo was taken in front of the same mirror but about 10 feet further back; the reason it looks so blurry is because I had to zoom in really close on my phone's camera. Link below:




What do you guys think? Should I consider a revision?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

does it hurt, i mean your both implants ? can you ever do boxing, or getting punched in the face for the rest of your life or you'll have big issues ?

As of right now imo you should try your jaw implant, then see if a revision is needed.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 16, 2019)

Ur cheekbones look above average


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 16, 2019)

change your hairstyle tbh, do you wear it like that all the time? 





you have thick hair and a good hairline, you could improve it a lot 

i don't think you can add more to your midface without ruining your harmony and making it look obvious you've had work done tbh

imo your eye area is the biggest flaw, vertically large and weak undereye support. Your eyes are looking down in every picture though so it's hard to judge


----------



## Mayorga (Sep 16, 2019)

Not to be rude but you're way past the point of "healthy obsession" with looks. You're objectively above average for your age bracket, focus your efforts on everythingelsemaxxing.


----------



## Bennett (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks good, I wouldn’t touch them due to the possibility of them coming out worse then the current considering how they already look good


----------



## belnar93 (Sep 16, 2019)

How old


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> change your hairstyle tbh, do you wear it like that all the time?
> View attachment 113726
> 
> you have thick hair and a good hairline, you could improve it a lot
> ...



aren't cheekbones implants supposed to helps the undereye support ? how can he has bad UES when having cheekbones implants ?


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 16, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> Not to be rude but you're way past the point of "healthy obsession" with looks. You're objectively above average for your age bracket, focus your efforts on everythingelsemaxxing.



guy brings nothing to the table except some rusty implants and wonders why he is repulsive to women


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Ur cheekbones look above average


they are, but i don't like his chin tbh


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

@streege @Vitruvian I just realized that I linked to the same set of photos twice; I corrected my original post by adding the correct link. I'll post it below as well:


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> aren't cheekbones implants supposed to helps the undereye support ? how can he has bad UES when having cheekbones implants ?


are you trying to tell me this isn't bad undereye support?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @streege @Vitruvian I just realized that I linked to the same set of photos twice; I corrected my original post by adding the correct link. I'll post it below as well:



why in the pics 5 and 6 both your eyes and cheekbones looks so bad? Do you know why ?


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 16, 2019)

just arnold shawtznigger max


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> are you trying to tell me this isn't bad undereye support?



i don't know much about undereye support. My point is : Aren't cheekbones implants supposed to help the undereye support ? 
Otherwise, which surgery is good for undereye support then ?


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> i don't know much about undereye support. My point is : Aren't cheekbones implants supposed to help the undereye support ?
> Otherwise, which surgery is good for undereye support then ?


so i believe it's caused by a recessed maxilla so the solution for the underlying problem would be some kind of lefort surgery, but that's rather extreme and probably shouldn't be done unless you're deformed. A more palatable solution is a canthopexy, some surgeons (taban) combine this with a undereye implant as well which should make someones eye area more vertically narrow

idk much about any of the surgeries i've mentioned apart from surface level knowledge ngl, someone might have a different solution


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> does it hurt, i mean your both implants ? can you ever do boxing, or getting punched in the face for the rest of your life or you'll have big issues ?
> 
> As of right now imo you should try your jaw implant, then see if a revision is needed.





streege said:


> aren't cheekbones implants supposed to helps the undereye support ? how can he has bad UES when having cheekbones implants ?





streege said:


> they are, but i don't like his chin tbh





streege said:


> why in the pics 5 and 6 both your eyes and cheekbones looks so bad? Do you know why ?



@streege To answer your questions -- I'm not sure about boxing; I didn't ask my surgeon about boxing/MMA since I don't think I'll ever be interested in those kinds of activities (unless someone tries to whoop my ass). To answer your questions about why my eye area looks so shitty, it's because I have prominent eyes (16 mm of protrusion of the left eye, 19 mm protrusion of the right eye) and a natural lack of soft tissue support under my eyes. I'm going to Taban (hopefully in December or January) to have my eye are completely overhauled. 

I'm not sure why I look bad in photos 5 and 6 -- maybe it's the lighting? I agree that my eyes look shitty, but I didn't think the cheeks looked that bad in those photos. Just curious, why don't you like the chin implant?


middayshowers said:


> so i believe it's caused by a recessed maxilla so the solution for the underlying problem would be some kind of lefort surgery, but that's rather extreme and probably shouldn't be done unless you're deformed. A more palatable solution is a canthopexy, some surgeons (taban) combine this with a undereye implant as well which should make someones eye area more vertically narrow
> 
> idk much about any of the surgeries i've mentioned apart from surface level knowledge ngl, someone might have a different solution



Dr. Y designed my implants to have an infraorbital rim component (so I don't have the negative vector orbit like I used to have), but in order to get more undereye support I will need to undergo orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction surgery w/ spacer grafts, and lateral canthoplasty. I'm hoping to be able to get these procedures done with Taban in December/January.


2peasinapod said:


> guy brings nothing to the table except some rusty implants and wonders why he is repulsive to women



What do you mean by "brings nothing to the table?" You mean in terms of looks still not being on point (especially eye area, obviously), or are you referring to personality, "game," etc.?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @streege To answer your questions -- I'm not sure about boxing; I didn't ask my surgeon about boxing/MMA since I don't think I'll ever be interested in those kinds of activities (unless someone tries to whoop my ass). To answer your questions about why my eye area looks so shitty, it's because I have prominent eyes (16 mm of protrusion of the left eye, 19 mm protrusion of the right eye) and a natural lack of soft tissue support under my eyes. I'm going to Taban (hopefully in December or January) to have my eye are completely overhauled.
> 
> I'm not sure why I look bad in photos 5 and 6 -- maybe it's the lighting? I agree that my eyes look shitty, but I didn't think the cheeks looked that bad in those photos. Just curious, why don't you like the chin implant?


i see that's the best thing to do.
Aren't your implants ever hurts you, in any circumstances ? do you "feel" them, or you can live without even knowing that you have implant?

Tbh about the chin, i don't know but it looks odd. Imo it's due to the facial fat in this area which looks like dropping down. Do you know why? Since the rest of your face is not dropping down.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> change your hairstyle tbh, do you wear it like that all the time?
> View attachment 113726
> 
> you have thick hair and a good hairline, you could improve it a lot
> ...



You're right, I need a better hairstyle. The reason I have just been letting it grow out is because I'm finishing my final year of graduate school, so most of my time is split between doing a required unpaid internship for school and working part-time at my job (plus going to the gym, running, etc.). When I'm done with school and am able to move to a bigger city with more nightlife (bars, clubs, etc.), I'm going to get a much more attractive hairstyle. I just haven't done anything with it up to this point because I don't really have time to do much social stuff (I live in a shitty town as well that doesn't really have any legit nightclubs and only ghetto/trashy bars). 

I agree that my eye area is my biggest flaw and I'm hoping to have it overhauled with Taban in December or January.


belnar93 said:


> How old



@belnar93 I will tell you, but if you had to take a guess, how old do you think I am?


streege said:


> i see that's the best thing to do.
> Aren't your implants ever hurts you, in any circumstances ? do you "feel" them, or you can live without even knowing that you have implant?
> 
> Tbh about the chin, i don't know but it looks odd. Imo it's due to the facial fat in this area which looks like dropping down. Do you know why? Since the rest of your face is not dropping down.



@streege The implants don't hurt, but every few weeks they feel kind of tight for a few days, but then the tightness goes away. I was told that this is the scar tissue capsule forming around the implants. The scar tissue capsule forms during the first year following facial implant surgery. Otherwise, I don't really feel the implants and they don't restrict movement of facial muscles. 

I didn't notice that I had sagging facial fat next to my chin. Maybe it's just the lighting? Or could it be caused by my jawline being kind of steep? IDK


Mayorga said:


> Not to be rude but you're way past the point of "healthy obsession" with looks. You're objectively above average for your age bracket, focus your efforts on everythingelsemaxxing.



Thanks; I realize that other factors besides looks are important when it comes to attractiveness, but I really want to do whatever I can to become as attractive as possible.


----------



## crosshold (Sep 16, 2019)

can you link/post your ct scan images? also i wouldnt do a revision, i would just stick to going to taban


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 16, 2019)

People with more than 4 braincells, how is OP's ogee curve? rate it on a scale of 1-10


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

crosshold said:


> can you link/post your ct scan images? also i wouldnt do a revision, i would just stick to going to taban



@crosshold Sure, here you go:



I only had the chin portion of the wraparound jaw implant placed but am planning on going back to have the rest of the jaw implant placed, as I think I'd benefit from lowering my gonial angles and from having sharper/straighter ramus bodies on both sides.
Holy f*cking shit -- this is what my midface and chin looked like back in March 2018. And the really sad thing is, I'm actually to fraud here by doing a duckface to try to make my midface look more projected:


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 16, 2019)

Your zygos are perfect, theres no need to revise them lol


also keep the hairstyle, it makes you look young


you look very good for your age.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @crosshold Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what did you do to have a shorten/compact midface ?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 16, 2019)

you kinda look like bruce wayne with more PCT, fuckkk jealous of your ascension ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> why in the pics 5 and 6 both your eyes and cheekbones looks so bad? Do you know why ?


lens distortion. He has nuetral tilt.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> what did you do to have a shorten/compact midface ?



Nothing that I'm aware of... maybe it's just the camera angle in the old photo that makes my face look longer?


ZUZZCEL said:


> Your zygos are perfect, theres no need to revise them lol
> 
> 
> also keep the hairstyle, it makes you look young
> ...



Thanks, hopefully I can keep aging relatively well as compared to most white people. Nowadays I'm putting just as much effort into collagenmaxxing (Retin-A, red light therapy, going to start dermarolling soon, etc.) as surgerymaxxing, since it's probably pointless to get surgeries to improve my looks but still look like some washed-up oldcel who creeps girls out. I need to age like Jared Leto or rope.


ZUZZCEL said:


> you kinda look like bruce wayne with more PCT, fuckkk jealous of your ascension ngl



You morphed my eye area in that photo, right? Because I was about to say, I definitely don't have PCT lol.

I wouldn't be too jealous... I still basically get zero attention from women. I guess that their standards are so high nowadays thanks to Tinder and other hookup apps that even 4/10's are refusing to settle for anything less than PSL 7.5 male models.


Dope said:


> lens distortion. He has nuetral tilt.



Are you sure? Dr. Taban and Dr. Yaremchuk both think I have NCT, and they both recommended lateral canthoplasty (along with other procedures -- lower eyelid retraction surgery with spacer grafts and orbital decompression).


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Nothing that I'm aware of... maybe it's just the camera angle in the old photo that makes my face look longer?
> 
> 
> Thanks, hopefully I can keep aging relatively well as compared to most white people. Nowadays I'm putting just as much effort into collagenmaxxing (Retin-A, red light therapy, going to start dermarolling soon, etc.) as surgerymaxxing, since it's probably pointless to get surgeries to improve my looks but still look like some washed-up oldcel who creeps girls out.
> ...



I morphed ur eye area n gave u more pct in tht photo ya which was wht i was referring to 

anyway, im pretty conifdent you should be able to slay girls in there early-mid twenties via tinder post eye area overhaul , you look sub 30 tbh. I would run tinder game after ur eye area overhaul, you shouldnt be having problems getting matches if your surgery goes well. 

Instead of looking into revisional surgery, I would look into getting Veneers tbh, its super underrated on PSL but the downside is that its expensive af.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Sep 16, 2019)

You're a good looking mofo, no homo.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 17, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I morphed ur eye area n gave u more pct in tht photo ya which was wht i was referring to
> 
> anyway, im pretty conifdent you should be able to slay girls in there early-mid twenties via tinder post eye area overhaul , you look sub 30 tbh. I would run tinder game after ur eye area overhaul, you shouldnt be having problems getting matches if your surgery goes well.
> 
> Instead of looking into revisional surgery, I would look into getting Veneers tbh, its super underrated on PSL but the downside is that its expensive af.



Thanks; I just need to get the finances together for my eye area overhaul with Taban and I should be G2G. I hope I can get approved for more credit cards in a few months so that I can have a way to pay for the surgery since I'm still in graduate school. Considering my age, I really don't have much more time to waste since I'm not sure how effective my collagenmaxxing efforts will actually be.


Lumbersexual said:


> You're a good looking mofo, no homo.



I appreciate it, but the eye area and lack of bad-boy appeal as well as non-NT brain chemistry are holding me back.


----------



## KKK (Sep 17, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> So I had custom midface and chin implant surgery with Dr. Y back in March. Overall, I'm happy with the results, but I can't help but think that another 2-3 mm on the anterior and lateral portions of the midface implants would have made my face look even more chiseled.
> 
> I sent photos to Dr. Y and asked him if he would recommend doing a revision to add maybe 2 more mm to the implants, and he said he wouldn't do it. So I guess if I ever do want a revision, I'll have to go with Eppley or whoever else happens to be the go-to surgeon for male custom facial implants in the future. Otherwise, I might just consider touching up the implants with a small amount of filler after I've fixed everything else (eyes, jaw implant, etc.). But then again, the whole point of getting surgery was to not have to ever worry about paying for filler injections.
> 
> ...



What is a custom midface implant.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 17, 2019)

I think adding any more would make you look uncanny valley tbh, they are fine. fix your eye area stop worrying about the zygos.

curious why he didn't increase the vertical height of the infraorbital rim part of the implant though.

mine which is in a weeks time is quite high compared to your designs


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 17, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I think adding any more would make you look uncanny valley tbh, they are fine. fix your eye area stop worrying about the zygos.
> 
> curious why he didn't increase the vertical height of the infraorbital rim part of the implant though.
> 
> ...



TBH I don't think he has started designing his implants to have elevated infraorbital rims yet. I think Eppley is the first surgeon to design implants with that feature. However, my eyes bulge out more than most people's, so I'm not sure if he would've been able to raise the lower lids much without bumping into the eyeballs themselves.


----------



## nastynas (Sep 17, 2019)

i have been following you since first time you posted on lookism but haven't seen these latest pics. holy shit implants look so good especially for undereye support.. i need em


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 17, 2019)

nastynas said:


> i have been following you since first time you posted on lookism but haven't seen these latest pics. holy shit implants look so good especially for undereye support.. i need em



Thanks. Yeah, the orbital rim components of the implants are good for reducing negative vector orbit, but in my case, I'll also need eye surgeries to lift the lower lids, make my eyes less bulgy, and give my eyes PCT.


----------



## dough (Sep 17, 2019)

you're 32?

no point in surgery. you will get agepilled to oblivion in about 3 years.
should had done this 10 years ago

focus on starting a family


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 17, 2019)

dough said:


> you're 32?
> 
> no point in surgery. you will get agepilled to oblivion in about 3 years.
> should had done this 10 years ago
> ...



Getting married and starting a family is not something I'm interested in. Why do you say that the agepill will hit me hard in about 3 years? Is 3 years when things usually really go to shit for most/all males? Have studies been done on this sort of thing?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Last night when I was at the gym, I took a few photos of my face out on the gym floor as well as in the locker room since both areas have slightly different forms of lighting that help to depict how the implants look in various lighting settings. Also, since a few people have asked me for an in-motion video of my face, I filmed myself in front of the mirror out on the gym floor and uploaded it as a GIF (it's at the very bottom). I usually don't let my hair grow out that long, but I've been pretty busy so I just got around to getting a haircut earlier today.

So you guys don't think that (based on viewing these photos as well as the video) just another mm or two of additional forward projection would look good? Maybe I'm just being too nitpicky here... or maybe I'm simply one of those neurotic plastic surgery patients who will never be truly satisfied with how they look.

Also, in the video, I clench my masseter muscles during the last few seconds of it to give a "preview" of what additional width from the jaw implants I had designed for me might look like (obviously, I'm not able to simulate what it would look like to have lower jaw angles). Don't you guys agree that the extra jaw angle width adds more hollowing to my cheeks and makes my face look more defined in general?

... But yeah, I get that at this point, my most subhuman, must-fix "feature" is my eye area.



@Amnesia @Rimcel @streege @ZUZZCEL @facemaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Last night when I was at the gym, I took a few photos of my face out on the gym floor as well as in the locker room since both areas have slightly different forms of lighting that help to depict how the implants look in various lighting settings. Also, since a few people have asked me for an in-motion video of my face, I filmed myself in front of the mirror out on the gym floor and uploaded it as a GIF (it's at the very bottom). I usually don't let my hair grow out that long, but I've been pretty busy so I just got around to getting a haircut earlier today.
> 
> So you guys don't think that (based on viewing these photos as well as the video) just another mm or two of additional forward projection would look good? Maybe I'm just being too nitpicky here... or maybe I'm simply one of those neurotic plastic surgery patients who will never be truly satisfied with how they look.
> 
> ...




YOU MUST get ASAP these jaw implants tbh.stop thinking about cheekbones as of now, since they are very well above average. try to fix your flaws first. And RN you need jaw implants, even more than fixing eye area, bc you can squint during this time, but a lower third, women see it miles away. and you jaw is really narrow overall.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

streege said:


> YOU MUST get ASAP these jaw implants tbh.



I agree! Everyone thinks they'll just make my head look blocky, but as you can see, they help bring out the definition of the midface implants.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Last night when I was at the gym, I took a few photos of my face out on the gym floor as well as in the locker room since both areas have slightly different forms of lighting that help to depict how the implants look in various lighting settings. Also, since a few people have asked me for an in-motion video of my face, I filmed myself in front of the mirror out on the gym floor and uploaded it as a GIF (it's at the very bottom). I usually don't let my hair grow out that long, but I've been pretty busy so I just got around to getting a haircut earlier today.
> 
> So you guys don't think that (based on viewing these photos as well as the video) just another mm or two of additional forward projection would look good? Maybe I'm just being too nitpicky here... or maybe I'm simply one of those neurotic plastic surgery patients who will never be truly satisfied with how they look.
> 
> ...



They are good. Focus on something else now.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 115097



@cocainecowboy What is that gif in response to? The eye area being subhuman? Midface implants looking uncanny? Criticism is appreciated but be more specific please...


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 18, 2019)

Your eyes look almost unnerving, especially at close range. You also look kind of like a dad in these pictures. I think it's the combination of the shirt and hairstyle.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I agree! Everyone thinks they'll just make my head look blocky, but as you can see, they help bring out the definition of the midface implants.


exactly what i though : rn your face seems a little bit unbalanced tbh : little masseters and huge zygos, it's not fitting well.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @cocainecowboy What is that gif in response to? The eye area being subhuman? Midface implants looking uncanny? Criticism is appreciated but be more specific please...


your eye area is super bad

it should be your #1 focus. it failos everything else basically


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 18, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> your eye area is super bad
> 
> it should be your #1 focus. it failos everything else basically


for his age it's not that bad and you can fraud it. You can't fraud an unbalanced 2nd/3rd third.if i was him i will do the jaw implants first + the eye surgeries will be done under local anesthesia, and the healing will be shorter so doing the hardest ones first is better imo.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 18, 2019)

Zygos look perfect tbh, bringing down your gonial angle should make your face much more defined.

also lol @ saying he needs jaw implants over eye work.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> your eye area is super bad
> 
> it should be your #1 focus. it failos everything else basically



I agree wholeheartedly. If my work/school schedule and financial situation are accommodating, I should be going to Taban within the next 4-5 months to overhaul my entire eye area. When I showed him a morph of the eye area I'm shooting for, he told me that he could get me pretty close (~80% to be realistic but possibly even closer) but that the changes would be so dramatic that they would provoke an identity crisis in many patients. That was exactly the sort of thing I was hoping to hear.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 18, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> Zygos look perfect tbh, bringing down your gonial angle should make your face much more defined.
> 
> also lol @ saying he needs jaw implants over eye work.


I know. I am gonna mute streege now. Confirmed horrible advice giver.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 18, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> Zygos look perfect tbh, bringing down your gonial angle should make your face much more defined.
> 
> also lol @ saying he needs jaw implants over eye work.


he needs both.


SurgerySoon said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. If my work/school schedule and financial situation are accommodating, I should be going to Taban within the next 4-5 months to overhaul my entire eye area. When I showed him a morph of the eye area I'm shooting for, he told me that he could get me pretty close (~80% to be realistic but possibly even closer) but that the changes would be so dramatic that they would provoke an identity crisis in many patients. That was exactly the sort of thing I was hoping to hear.


woaw...
Do you know how much the taban's surgery will cost you ?


----------



## crosshold (Sep 18, 2019)

zygos look great dude, i wouldnt worry about it. your eye area needs fixing first


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 18, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 115097




What the fu-


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Your eyes look almost unnerving, especially at close range. You also look kind of like a dad in these pictures. I think it's the combination of the shirt and hairstyle.



A dad?! Shit, that's definitely not how I want to come across. The good news is, I got my hair cut earlier today (it's way shorter), and I usually don't let it grow out that long. I guess it's better than Norwooding though, right?

Although, I don't really see what the issue is with the shirt. I received it as part of the promotion for a local 5k race I ran in a few years ago. It's just a Nike Dri-Fit shirt, but maybe the design is too conservative? FWIW, I don't work out in that shirt -- it's just one of the shirts I change into when I'm done working out at the gym and I'm going to go straight home afterwards.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. If my work/school schedule and financial situation are accommodating, I should be going to Taban within the next 4-5 months to overhaul my entire eye area. When I showed him a morph of the eye area I'm shooting for, he told me that he could get me pretty close (~80% to be realistic but possibly even closer) but that the changes would be so dramatic that they would provoke an identity crisis in many patients. That was exactly the sort of thing I was hoping to hear.



must me mental torture waiting for your upcoming surgery lol


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> A dad?! Shit, that's definitely not how I want to come across. The good news is, I got my hair cut earlier today (it's way shorter), and I usually don't let it grow out that long. I guess it's better than Norwooding though, right?
> 
> Although, I don't really see what the issue is with the shirt. I received it as part of the promotion for a local 5k race I ran in a few years ago. It's just a Nike Dri-Fit shirt, but maybe the design is too conservative? FWIW, I don't work out in that shirt -- it's just one of the shirts I change into when I'm done working out at the gym and I'm going to go straight home afterwards.


Only dads wear 5k race shirts bro.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

streege said:


> for his age it's not that bad and you can fraud it. You can't fraud an unbalanced 2nd/3rd third.if i was him i will do the jaw implants first + the eye surgeries will be done under local anesthesia, and the healing will be shorter so doing the hardest ones first is better imo.



The only advantage to doing the jaw implant first is that it will only cost $8500 as compared to $20k for the eye surgeries. I will most likely do the eye surgeries first, but I also want to make sure I go back to Dr. Y in time to get the rest of the jaw implant put in before he retires. Otherwise, if he retires/dies first, I'll have to go to Eppley and spend $15k+ for a totally new one to be designed.



ZUZZCEL said:


> Zygos look perfect tbh, bringing down your gonial angle should make your face much more defined.
> 
> also lol @ saying he needs jaw implants over eye work.



Thanks; yeah, I will probably go with Taban first, and then maybe next spring or summer (or whenever I can get the finances lined up -- time to crowdfund my PS??) I'll go back to Dr. Y to get the rest of the jaw implant put in. Just don't want him to retire first.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Last night when I was at the gym, I took a few photos of my face out on the gym floor as well as in the locker room since both areas have slightly different forms of lighting that help to depict how the implants look in various lighting settings. Also, since a few people have asked me for an in-motion video of my face, I filmed myself in front of the mirror out on the gym floor and uploaded it as a GIF (it's at the very bottom). I usually don't let my hair grow out that long, but I've been pretty busy so I just got around to getting a haircut earlier today.
> 
> So you guys don't think that (based on viewing these photos as well as the video) just another mm or two of additional forward projection would look good? Maybe I'm just being too nitpicky here... or maybe I'm simply one of those neurotic plastic surgery patients who will never be truly satisfied with how they look.
> 
> ...



everything looks really good besides your eyes.

if your eyes were censored id assume you could be a Chad.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> What the fu-



It's the eye area, right @"Guess What?"


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2019)

It's all mental masturbation until you get your eye area fixed, zygos are suppose to be wider than jaw anyway and tbh your pics fucking suck anyway, they are no doubt prone to a lot of lens distortion. You need someone to take pics for you at like 10 ft distance


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Only dads wear 5k race shirts bro.



I didn't know this (but now I do). Since I usually do pretty well in 5k/10k races (either 1st place in my age group or sometimes an overall top finisher), these shirts basically represent the only form of anything even remotely resembling validation that I have ever received in my life.


Amnesia said:


> It's all mental masturbation until you get your eye area fixed, zygos are suppose to be wider than jaw anyway and tbh your pics fucking suck anyway, they are no doubt prone to a lot of lens distortion. You need someone to take pics for you at like 10 ft distance



@Amnesia Do you think the lens distortion could be making the zygos look too small? Or are you saying that the lens distortion is making me look bad in general (even moreso than the eye area on its own)?


facemaxxed said:


> everything looks really good besides your eyes.
> 
> if your eyes were censored id assume you could be a Chad.



Thanks, that means a lot. I honestly don't think I could ever be a Chad (or even if I could, too many elements of my psychology and personality are afflicted from living a life of zero validation from females), but I think high-tier normie at least is achievable. I just wish I had gotten this shit done 10+ years ago instead of waiting until I became an oldcel.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2019)

Look at the distance between the lateral canthus and the edge of his face, much shorter in the distorted pic for both meeks and cavill. Lens distortion makes the outer parts of your face seem smaller/shorter, your jaw and zygos are gunna appear much worse with lens distortion


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Look at the distance between the lateral canthus and the edge of his face, much shorter in the distorted pic for both meeks and cavill. Lens distortion makes the outer parts of your face seem smaller/shorter, your jaw and zygos are gunna appear much worse with lens distortion
> 
> View attachment 115102
> 
> ...



Ok, I see your point now. Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way to blame my eye area on lens distortion though, LOL.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2019)

Your eye area is no doubt suffering from distortion too but it definitely needs some improvement. You've made a massive improvement from where you were pre surgery though man


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Your eye area is no doubt suffering from distortion too but it definitely needs some improvement. You've made a massive improvement from where you were pre surgery though man



Thanks, I appreciate it. At this point I want to do anything and everything that could possibly improve my aesthetics, whether it's more surgery or softmaxxes such as collagen-boosting therapies. At my age, I need to place just as much emphasis on maintaining/boosting collagen production as I put on getting more surgeries to change the fundamental appearance of my face. 

BTW, what's your opinion on the jaw implants in general, though @Amnesia? Did you see the part at the end of the GIF where I clenched my masseter muscles and added some extra width? Did you notice what I mentioned in regards to how the extra width makes my midface look more defined and hollowed-out?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah I watched the gif and all the other pics, again, I would rather see a pic taken from a bit further away to give a better opinion. I would stand by my original opinion by saying just focus on eye area, overdoing something like jaw could venture you into uncanny valley man, looking at the pics, there's nothing "wrong" with your jaw and I wouldnt have even given it a second thought if it wasnt you pointing out that thats what you were concerned about from the pics. 


Im trying to find the thread where one "bad" facial feature was enough to make women perceive the whole face as unattractive. That's why it's much more important to at least obtain average facial features across the board before you then revise and nitpick already above average features. 

EYES EYES EYES BRUHHH that's all you need to focus on


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah I watched the gif and all the other pics, again, I would rather see a pic taken from a bit further away to give a better opinion. I would stand by my original opinion by saying just focus on eye area, overdoing something like jaw could venture you into uncanny valley man, looking at the pics, there's nothing "wrong" with your jaw and I wouldnt have even given it a second thought if it wasnt you pointing out that thats what you were concerned about from the pics.
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the thread where one "bad" facial feature was enough to make women perceive the whole face as unattractive. That's why it's much more important to at least obtain average facial features across the board before you then revise and nitpick already above average features.
> ...



I see what you mean. I guess I just like the idea of improving any and all features that could potentially be improved (for example, aside from adding a bit of extra width/drop-down to make the midface more defined, I like how the wraparound implant would also make the body of my jaw more straight and angular and less curved). I agree though that more caution needs to be taken when it comes to augmenting features that don't necessarily look "bad" to begin with.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I see what you mean. I guess I just like the idea of improving any and all features that could potentially be improved (for example, aside from adding a bit of extra width/drop-down to make the midface more defined, I like how the wraparound implant would also make the body of my jaw more straight and angular and less curved). I agree though that more caution needs to be taken when it comes to augmenting features that don't necessarily look "bad" to begin with.



You can morph every GL guy to make him more attractive, cause no one has absolutely ideal features no matter how gl they are, but one thing these gl guys have in common is no GIANT flaws, that's why you gotta start with the weakest features and go from there.

But on that note, I mean I'm guilty myself of sperging about about this stuff haha so I know where you're coming from man, I get it.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> It's the eye area, right @"Guess What?"


Yes it is


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 26, 2021)

SurgerySoon said:


> I see what you mean. I guess I just like the idea of improving any and all features that could potentially be improved (for example, aside from adding a bit of extra width/drop-down to make the midface more defined, I like how the wraparound implant would also make the body of my jaw more straight and angular and less curved). I agree though that more caution needs to be taken when it comes to augmenting features that don't necessarily look "bad" to begin with.



BUMP! SS did you ever fix your eye area?


----------



## zeek (Jan 16, 2022)

Bump @SurgerySoon, were you able to fix your eye area or get the rest of the jaw implant?

You got a great result from the infraorbitalmalar implants.


----------



## CLO1 (May 1, 2022)

facemaxxed said:


> I think adding any more would make you look uncanny valley tbh, they are fine. fix your eye area stop worrying about the zygos.
> 
> curious why he didn't increase the vertical height of the infraorbital rim part of the implant though.
> 
> ...


replying here because I can't message you. 

did you end up going through with these midface implants?

if you did could you either respond here or message me about your experience?


----------

